#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Триумф буддийской Дхармы в Беларуси! Ура!

## Ulysses

Сразу два буддийских храма и огромный центр для проведения затворничества будут построены в Беларуси. Один из них строится под эгидой традиции школы Нингма Дуджом Терсар. Собственно ретритный центр будет принадлежать последователям этой же традиции.

Второй комплекс закладывается последователями традиции Кагью (направления Друкпа Кагью).

Все работы планируется полностью завершить до конца 1 квартала 2005 года. Тогда же будут проведены первые затворничества и практики.

(Источник: информационное агенство БелТА)

----------


## Ассаджи

Неожиданное событие произошло при закладке одного из буддийских храмов -- ковш экскаватора натолкнулся на остатки древнего городища.

Оперативно прибывшие на место находки белорусские археологи продолжили раскопки, и обнаружили ряд удивительных кермических изделий, среди которых оказалась прекрасно сохранившаяся статуетка Будды.

Эта находка открывает новую страницу в исследовании истории Беларуси, свидетельствуя о возможности прохождения одного из ответвлений великого шелкового пути через то место, где сейчас находится Минск.

Президент Беларуси выступил по этому поводу с обращением к народу по телевидению и выдвинул проницательную гипотезу, согласно которой по этому ответвлению шелкового пути осуществлялась перевозка картофеля из Беларуси в Китай.

----------

Кавамото (07.09.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Похоже на окаменевшую картошку, не находите?

----------


## Petrok

http://tersar.narod.ru/index.html

----------


## Galina

Для Ulysses. Поздравляю!!! 
А вот мы почему-то считаем, что  запретом строительства кришнаитского  Храма построим свой.
http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=20084&cf=
Печально!!!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Второй комплекс закладывается последователями традиции Кагью (направления Друкпа Кагью).


Что за последователи?




> http://www.portal-credo.ru/site/?act=news&id=20084&cf=


Вот так вот оно и бывает... Если написанное в статье соответствует действительности (а это не всегда так), то воистину печально...

----------


## Andrei Besedin

"Нью-Васюки-Линг"

 :Smilie:

----------


## Ulysses

Эх... Помечтали и хватит. День шуток прошел. Однако это вполне можно рассматривать как один из вариантов благопожеланий для распорстранения Дхармы.  :Smilie:

----------


## Паво Дордже

Я так понял, что это была шутка? Очень жаль.

Не жаль то, что эта шутка была, а то жаль, что это была шутка...

Присоединяюсь к благопожеланию!

Минчанин

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Так я не понял, там они Другпа Кагью или не Другпа?

----------


## Schwejk

Так я не понял, Dorje Dugarov на полном серьёзе спрашивает?  :Smilie: 

Такие темы, наверное, нужно закрывать после первого апреля, во избежание недоразумений...

----------


## Ersh

Да, пожалуй закроем тему  :Smilie:

----------

